# Ragamese X Snowshoe-like



## SalSiam (Dec 7, 2020)

Hello everyone, I have a Siamese mix kitten (Siamese mother - ragdoll father). I'm receiving a lot of mating proposals.

I'm currently considering a snowshoe-like companion.

My cat has all the characteristics of a siamese, but the white paws like a mitted ragdoll.

Will we have classic seal point puppies or could they be random?



Thank you everyone!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not sure about the color, but I want one of those puppies!


----------



## SalSiam (Dec 7, 2020)

marie73 said:


> I'm not sure about the color, but I want one of those puppies!


 Yeah, I think so!
But I'm curious about the colors!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

It'll be hard to determine what color/pattern they'll be, because the cat you have is a mix, they could be anything! What color/pattern were his parents? That's the only way you can know for sure.


----------



## SalSiam (Dec 7, 2020)

Kitty827 said:


> It'll be hard to determine what color/pattern they'll be, because the cat you have is a mix, they could be anything! What color/pattern were his parents? That's the only way you can know for sure.


I have no idea! 
So, it's impossible?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Not impossible. Since your cat is a mix, you have no idea what kind of genes he carries. You could get a DNA test, maybe? I don't know if that'd actually work, though. I think some of the kittens would be seal point, and the others, you might just have to find out. I'm sure they'll be adorable!


----------

